# What power would each type have?



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ISTJ= The power to raise the dead.
ISFJ= The power to heal people.
INFJ= The power to mutate your limbs.
INTJ= The power to speak to the dead.
ISTP= Extreme intelligence.
ISFP= Brain control. Not mind control. Brain control. You can make people go insane or give them aneurysms or make their heads explode.
INFP= The power to control water.
INTP= The power to manipulate time and space.
ESTP= The power to materialize any sort of gun.
ESFP= The power to poison people.
ENFP= The power to summon angels.
ENTP= Access to the akashic record.
ESTJ= The power to control fire and summon demons.
ESFJ= The power to see into the future.
ENFJ= The power to control the emotions of yourself and others. You can make everybody happy. Or you can make them sad if you're a ****.
ENTJ= Vampire powers. You can drain people's blood and/or energy.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

why would they have these powers


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Agreed with @Gurpy , what do you mean by enfp power to summon angels ? I find istp and isfp powers most intriguing


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Idk. This is just something I spontaneously came up with.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

INFPs get the power to become Ethereal, to truly detach from reality


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

ISFP would have nature powers.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

ISFJ = Healing.
ESFJ = Manipulation of human feelings.
ISTJ = Manipulation of time.
ESTJ = Flight and ghosting.

INTP = Psychokinesis.
ENTP = Quaternary cognition.
INTJ = Innate capability.
ENTJ = Mind control.

ISFP = Manipulation of illusions.
ESFP = Cartoon physics.
ISTP = Manipulation of the elements.
ESTP = Manipulation of space and gravity.

INFJ = Precognition.
ENFJ = Mind reading.
INFP = Reality warping.
ENFP = Manipulation of fate.


----------



## MattHells (Jul 25, 2014)

ENFP - Teleporting


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

the hell, not posting two times again. How do I delete a post?


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

Gurpy said:


> why would they have these powers


A masturbation accident in the underground laboratory?!!

INFJ = Travel into the afterlife and back
ISFP = Reality change/alteration
INTJ = Matter manipulation 
ISTP = Mind control
INTP = Omniscient and Omnipresence, but Omni-Absent and "Omni-Porcastrinator" in the same time.

I have no idea for the rest.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

INTJ- Mind Control with invisibility mod


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

*Se - Enhanced Reflexes and Senses and Peak Speed and Endurance*

* Fearless and opportunistic, no type seems to enjoy the excitement of battle as much as Se-doms. These fighters thrive by making use of their lightning fast Reflexes and Senses to respond to any action. Unlike most warriors, Se-doms tend not to approach combat with a lot of planning. Rather, they use their sharp Reflexes and Senses to constantly track their opponents--keenly observing when their enemy is active or preparing to strike when their defense is low. Once a team of Se-users does strike, they tend to prefer on onslaught of hand-to-hand or technological weaponry. They rely on scatter techniques that seem uncoordinated and unpredictable to their opponents, yet none the less deadly. In solo combat, Se-doms are equally unpredictable because their Peak Speed and Endurance skills means that they can cover much more ground than warriors of other types. Auxiliary Ji skills aid them in combat, but only if their dominant Se-skills fail. Tertiary Je makes Se-doms fearless and direct in their offensive strikes, although they cannot use Je powers. As a result of inferior Ni, and their altogether avoidance of planning, Se-doms tend run the risk of exhausting their resources such as food, water and sleep, attempting to compensate for those things with their Peak Endurance.

*Si - Perfect Muscle Memory and a Perfect Photographic Memory
*
* Of all the types, Si-doms make the most diverse warriors because they can learn any kind of martial or technical skill in an extremely short period of time. This means that they have a seemingly endless amount of offensive and defensive hand-to-hand skills. Si-doms can switch from European medieval sword combat to Japanese shuriken throwing to a machine gun all in the same battle. Their only limitation is the amount of weaponry they can carry on their person, which means they are usually covered head toe in deadly surprises. On the field, Si-doms almost never stray from their perfectly memorized battle plans. Their strategies almost invariably includes a top level defensive squad that allows other members to complete their missions. If an opponent does manage to render an Si-dom's hands or feet useless, he can rely on low-level Je offensive strikes to persist with the plans. Tertiary Ji provides these types with good defense, as they are constantly aware of their weak points. Despite this, Inferior Ne leaves them unable to deal with unseen changes in combat circumstances. They can become temporarily vulnerable in the heat of the moment, or miss opportunities to attack altogether while stuck in planning mode.

*Ne - Illusion Casting and Astral Projection*

* In combat, Ne-doms invoke all their creativity and cunning to distract and confuse their opponents. Their ability to telepathically project false images directly into the minds of another person leaves the opposition unable to discern fantasy from reality. If at any point the Ne-dom's illusion is compromised, he is ready with ten more to implement in its place. This leaves Ne-doms time to fulfill their missions and escape or sneak up on their opponents to attack. Auxiliary Ji skills aid them in combat, but only if their primary illusions fail. This happens rarely, however, because Astral Projection is often used to infiltrate enemy lines and gain valuable intelligence, thus giving them plenty of opportunity to strategize. Advanced level Ne-doms can use Illusion Casting and Astral Projection simultaneously, allowing them to be "in two places at once" in a manner of speaking. As a result, the battle strategies of these types are virtually unpredictable. Tertiary Je makes Ne-doms fearless and direct in their offensive strikes, although they cannot use Je powers. Inferior Si means that Ne-doms rarely use a wide variety of hand-to-hand martial techniques or technologies. They instead tend to prefer the same weaponry based surprise attacks or to avoid them all together. 

*Ni - Precognition and Clairvoyance.*

* Due to their Precognitive powers, Ni-dom's almost never do battle unless they're already certain they'll win. When they receive a vision of success, the difficult part is actually managing how to accomplish the foreseen victory. To do this, they rely on their powers of Clairvoyance to discreetly gather intelligence on their enemies. Sometimes, they do not even need to risk a spy being found out, as the most powerful Clairvoyants are able glean the details of a triumphant victory by simply visiting the battle field prior the event. From this indirect method of intelligence, they generate numerous strategies until they're certain they've uncovered the right one. In direct combat, Precognition can work so quickly that it allows them to foresee their opponents moves, dodging them as wherever possible. As far as offensive strikes go, Ni-doms rely exclusively on Je powers. Tertiary Ji makes them aware of their weak points. Similar to Si-doms, their battle strategies are usually heavy in defensive forces that allow for a smaller faction or individual warrior to fulfill their main vision. Although their powers can make it seem like these types are untouchable, this is not always the case. Whole Ni battle plans have been known to unravel as a result of poorly interpreted intelligence. In fact, energy is often wasted on overly elaborate plans that had no relevance to the facts of the situation. This reveals that Ni-dom's premonitions are not infallible, despite their confidence in them.

________

*Te - Telekinesis and Super Strength.*

* Te warriors are not known for their subtly in battle. Te always takes the most direct, most efficient path, relying almost exclusively on brute force by moving objects with either their minds or bodies. No obstacle seems to stand in the way of the the Te-dom's Telekinesis, Strength or sheer will power. Beginner level Te warrior's learn to fight by hurling objects with their thoughts. The next stage introduces controlling the parts of an individual opponent's body. The most advanced Te-users, however, can demolish a whole building by simultaneously engaging their psychic energy to destroy one spot while their fists to attack another. Because their primary Telepathy tend to be so effective, they rarely engage auxiliary Pi's predictable hand-to-hand combat. Naturally, however, their Pi skills are greatly enhanced by Super Strength. That said, Te-doms so greatly dislike being in any state of vulnerability, that they constantly engage tertiary Pe to remain so engrossed in battle that they lose virtually all sense of self-awareness. This keeps Fi's self-preservation and defensive skills completely inferior. Because of this, Te-doms tend to neglect their weak points so much that, on the off chance that they are hit, they completely lose control of themselves and their combat advantage.

*Ti - Invisibility and Probability Manipulation*

* Stealthy powers of self-preservation make Ti-doms ninja-like opponents. Whereas PeTi types can only become invisible when their primary skills are not engaged, a Ti-dom goes unseen for the whole battle. Their skills in Probability Manipulation creates other distractions that cover up other give-aways such as the sound of moving feet. Additionally, altered probability can keep opponents distracted during combat by causing unlikely and unexpected outcomes such as their weapons backfiring. However, when concentrated, advanced Probability Manipulation techniques defy any logical expectations that an opponent might have, thus turning the battle completely in favor of the Ti-dom. If rendered visible, Pe skills are the primary means of avoiding danger. Stalking and Astral Projection are their primary means of intelligence gathering. Unlike their Extraverted counterparts, Ti-doms are not opportunistic about their battle options. Due to tertiary Pi, they prefer to only engage in combat that's relevant to their overarching goal of self-preservation. Pi also means that these types are skilled at at least one type of methodical combat technique, although they cannot engage Si or Ni powers directly. Since Fe is inferior here, Ti-doms tend to be solo fighters. They rarely form lasting connections, which leaves them without help when their preferred methods fail.

*Fe - Emotional Manipulation and Telepathy*

* Fe-doms rarely seem to get their hands dirty. Rather, they use their powers of Emotional Manipulation and Telepathy to turn their opponents against themselves. Fe-doms release an array of undetectable pheromones from their skin that, once inhaled, can cause any emotional or mental response known to humans: hysterics, mob anger, crumpling laughter, etc. This primary strategy renders the opponent unable to control their own bodies. Next comes the telepathic assault that forces the opponent to use their own force to brutalize themselves. Depending on the skill of the Fe-dom, as well as their enemy's mental strength, these effects can be resisted. This leaves the Fe-dom to their auxiliary Pi's methodical knowledge of combat situations. Although, they cannot access its powers, Tertiary Pe keeps them on high alert for strategic opportunities. They readily employ Emotional Manipulation and Telepathy in order to gain their way across enemy lines as diplomats or spies. Focusing so much on others keeps Ti inferior and out of sight. Blind to their own vulnerabilities, Fe-doms can easily over estimate their advantages. They become unaware of the facts of reality and don't recognize that focusing on subordinating others leaves them less in control than they initially anticipated.

*Fi - Intangibility and Accelerated Healing*

* The least offensive of all the types, Fi-doms appear quiet and unassuming even in combat. Indeed, they are masters of defense. Laying a hit on an Fi-dom is particularly difficult because their ability to become Intangible means physical attacks slide through them without so much as scratch. If an Fi-dom is so unlucky as to be injured, their bodies will automatically begin to regenerate back to perfect health. It's said that they only way to kill an Fi-dom is to stab them in a vital organ without removing the weapon. This prevents the wound from regenerating, although the Accelerated Healing process can remove small objects such as bullets. In truth, as Fi-doms experience more of the world, they tend to grow increasingly cynical. This causes their power to fade and they begin to die. As the auxiliary function set, Pe skills are these types' primary means of defense and strategy. Similar to Ti-doms, when they do engage in direct physical assault it's by using a routinized and highly personal form attack. Usually, however, Fi-doms prefer to work as loners or as hired healers as their blood has a healing affect on others. They can even render other warriors intangible during combat by remaining in physical contact with them. The Fi-dom's general avoidance of direct violence suppresses the blunt, aggressive nature of Te. This gives them a nature that is surly and withdrawn. Such types rarely plan and execute their own attack strategies.


----------



## love.script (Nov 23, 2014)

I always felt interested in fictional abilities (spells, powers, techniques, skills, magic, et cetera) which cause bends, distortions, negations, and additions with natural laws and phenomenon.
@ShatteredHeart was fair to suggest becoming an ethereal body to detach from reality, for INFP.

I just feel if I were able to alter this reality by affecting the natural laws having our world bound, I could be so much more satisfied.

There is a Japanimation female named "Haruhi Suzumiya."

She has the power of "reality manipulation." She is "God," certainly. She is the most powerful character in anime I have seen to date, even beyond the death gods in "Bleach." The thing is, she lacks awareness of and, therefore, control over her power.

Reality manipulation would allow you to distort yourself in and out of this reality without anyone even being aware of it. You can alter only your own soul so no one else would ever be aware. You could continue to live in this world, not affecting the humans in it. But you would be elsewhere.

Reality manipulation is only a single example of a power altering the natural laws of phenomenon which I would feel inclined to have.


----------



## love.script (Nov 23, 2014)

surgery said:


> *Fi - Intangibility and Accelerated Healing*
> 
> * The least offensive of all the types, Fi-doms appear quiet and unassuming even in combat. One never knows when one has officially engaged in combat with an Fi-dom until they've already made their mark and slipped away. Even still, laying a hit on an Fi-dom is particularly difficult because their ability to become Intangible means physical affects slide through without so much as scratch. If an Fi-dom is so unlucky as to be injured, their bodies automatically begin to regenerate back to perfect health. It's said that they only way to kill an Fi-dom is to stab them in a vital organ without removing the weapon. This prevents the wound from regenerating, although the Accelerated Healing process can remove small objects such as bullets. In truth, as Fi-doms experience more of the world, they become increasingly cynical. This causes their power to fade and they begin to die. As the auxiliary function set, Pe skills are this type's primary means of defense and strategy. Similar to Ti-doms, when they do engage in direct physical assault it's by using a routinized and highly personal form attack. Usually, however, Fi-doms prefer to work as loners or as hired healers as their blood has a healing affect on others. They can even render other warriors intangible during combat by remaining in physical contact with them. The Fi-dom's general avoidance of direct violence suppresses the blunt, aggressive nature of Te. This gives them a nature that is surly and withdrawn.


 @surgery is correct to suggest "intangibility." It is one of the most actively dreamt of magical powers for me in my lifetime. If I were to break my body down on a molecular level so I may pass through matter, and nobody may ever touch me should I feel uncomfortable? It sounds appealing.

Very well done, @surgery. You hit the right note with me on that. Phasing and intangibility.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I will only use my powers in the name of ANNOY


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

INFPs have the ability to transform souls, provided they begin with themselves first. This is not a fictional ability, its real.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

surgery said:


> *Ne - Illusion Casting and Astral Projection*
> 
> *In combat, Ne-doms invoke all their creativity and cunning to distract and confuse their opponents. Their ability to telepathically project false images directly into the minds of another person leaves the opposition unable to discern fantasy from reality. If at any point the Ne-dom's illusion is compromised, he is ready with ten more to implement in its place. This leaves Ne-doms time to fulfill their missions and escape or sneak up on their opponents to attack. Auxiliary Ji skills aid them in combat, but only if their primary illusions fail. This happens rarely, however, because Astral Projection is often used to infiltrate enemy lines and gain valuable intelligence, thus giving them plenty of opportunity to strategize. Advanced level Ne-doms can use Illusion Casting and Astral Projection simultaneously, allowing them to be "in two places at once" in a manner of speaking. As a result, the battle strategies of these types are virtually unpredictable. Tertiary Je makes Ne-doms fearless and direct in their offensive strikes, although they cannot use Je powers. Inferior Si means that Ne-doms rarely use a wide variety of hand-to-hand martial techniques or technologies. They instead tend to prefer the same weaponry based surprise attacks or to avoid them all together.
> 
> ...


 I would LOVE those!

If somebody knows that I am an illusionist, then they won't believe the fantastic distractions I create. If somebody knows that I am a probabilist, then they will be on the lookout for unlikely coincidences to avoid.

If I am a probabilist AND an illusionist on the other hand, then my enemies wouldn't be able to determine whether something scary is real or not.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

oraphel said:


> ISTJ = Manipulation of time.


Now I know why they're always punctual.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

surgery said:


> *Se - Enhanced Reflexes and Senses and Peak Speed and Endurance*
> *Fi - Intangibility and Accelerated Healing*


I'm a thief-acrobat.

DUNNNN DUN DUN DUN. DUN DUN. DUN DUN, CAN'T TOUCH DIS.


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> INFPs get the power to become Ethereal, to truly detach from reality


Speak for yourself!

I only attain 91.3% detachment from reality, just enough to totally mess up the 8.7% that remains down here


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Xahhakatar said:


> ENFJ= The power to control the emotions of yourself and others. You can make everybody happy. Or you can make them sad if you're a ****.


Don't they tend to have difficulties with controlling their own emotions?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

NFx said:


> Don't they tend to have difficulties with controlling their own emotions?


That's why it would be a helpful power.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Xahhakatar said:


> That's why it would be a helpful power.


Yes, I believe that would be the case for sure.
It just didn't seem like the most typical power for that type to me, so I was surprised reading that.

Giving ENFJs the power to make everyone happy including themselves sounds beautiful. What more do we want?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

NFx said:


> Yes, I believe that would be the case for sure.
> It just didn't seem like the most typical power for that type to me, so I was surprised reading that.
> 
> Giving ENFJs the power to make everyone happy including themselves sounds beautiful. What more do we want?


I guess I think of Jade from Homestuck or the average main character of any Pretty Cure season when I think of ENFJs, and they seem pretty happy-go-lucky, so I decided to go with that.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Xahhakatar said:


> ESFP= The power to poison people.


Why would an ESFP have this power?
It doesn't seem like a power they would quickly use, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

NFx said:


> Why would an ESFP have this power?
> It doesn't seem like a power they would quickly use, or am I mistaken?


Two out of three ESFP OCs that I have created have coincidentally had poisoned weapons, one being an annoying ******* who used an arrow launcher and the other being a ghetto pimp who used a whip sword. The third was an annoying fire god with an immature sense of humor.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Xahhakatar said:


> Two out of three ESFP OCs that I have created have coincidentally had poisoned weapons, one being an annoying ******* who used an arrow launcher and the other being a ghetto pimp who used a whip sword. The third was an annoying fire god with an immature sense of humor.


What are OCs?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

NFx said:


> What are OCs?


Original characters.


----------

